# Best lights for a 2.5g tank?



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

The tanks I'm looking at for a decent light for the little 2.5g suckers you can find at PetsMart

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No

So far I haven't seen anything in store I could actually use so I'm looking for some recommendations from people. The light would need to be on top of the tank, or attached to the top, the space I'm looking at would limit the ability of lights that stand or bend over the top. 

I got offered the little 'betta light' to clip on the top but it doesn't look like it would let me read a book, much less provide adequate lighting for plants.


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

I found this, you could put in a 6500k fluorescent bulb.
http://www.amazon.com/All-Glass-Aqu...sr=1-2&keywords=12"+light+strip+for+fish+tank


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Doesn't look like they have that on the Canadian Amazon. Our Amazon stinks.


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh that's too bad, darn it! The only other ones that I know of are the kind that stick to the sides of the tank, and bend over the top, but you said that wouldn't work in your space. They are LED but seem to grow plants well (I have a couple) I will give you the link just by chance you can use them.
http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Sol...id=1393647551&sr=1-1&keywords=solar+flare+led


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

i prefer overkill with lights...
these 2.5 gallon tanks below were using a 36W PCF @6500K


















both no longer with me.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't seem to find those options up here. Dammit Canada.


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

How big are those tanks amphirion?? They are beautiful!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1232

http://finnex.ca/
10″ Finnex FugeRay – IN STOCK

You want a 10 inch fixture. Finnex is pretty sleek and flat so may work for what you want.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

mercedesbenz25 said:


> How big are those tanks amphirion?? They are beautiful!


Thanks! Both are 2.5 gallons


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Gosh they look awesome! Haha....I'm a little jealous


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

peachii said:


> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1232
> 
> http://finnex.ca/
> 10″ Finnex FugeRay – IN STOCK
> ...


I love you.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

DBanana said:


> I love you.



That made my day, thanks for the smile.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*light for small tank*

The delima with a small glass 2.5 or 5 gallon tank is the light! If you find one it cost more that the tank!

One item I found has been working well for about a year. Although it would not attach to the 5 gallon so i have used velcro to stick it to the side and a versa for a top.

http://www.amazon.com/Ringlit®-Flex...upplies_9?ie=UTF8&refRID=1780VAE59MAR7QFTJAPG


----------

